# Your thought on new rods



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are many good rods out there and you will get a wide array of opinions from everyone... I would highly suggest you take a trip to bass pro or similar place and try different set ups with what ever reel you will be using with it. G Loomis, Shimano, St. Croix are all solid rods. 

I really my GLoomis Greenwater 7'6" mag-med for inshore and it still has enough back bone to handle decent size snook and small tarpon. I also have a Pro Green in 7'4" med-heavy and is good for heavy lures and heavy live baiting inshore and offshore. Lastly, I just picked up a Pro Blue 7'6 medium for a little of both worlds. Just caught a 12# Bonita on it the other day and it handled it nicely. 

For throwing free lined shrimp and what not, I like a very light, fast action rod. 

My .02!


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

been using 2 gloomis pro greens for about 7 years now. they have been great rods, and the only complaint is the lack of backbone when you hook the occasional tarpon accidentally. Have still caught many tarpon on them,although you will fight them forever. have yet to break one from reasonable circumstances and the only one that did break is a story that is extremely embarrassing..


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had good luck with the shimano clarus. Has a nice light tip and fast action for the price


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

I was buying Shimano Compre rods mainly because of the lifetime in store replacement warranty.  They have been great rods. Unfortunately Shimano recently changed warranty to 1 yr and no longer in store. Stinks.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Is one material better than another as far as construction?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Loomis gl3


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

For off the rack rods I like Falcon, Shimano, and Castaway the best. TFO spinning rods are nice too


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I really like St. Croix rods because they're the most reasonably priced quality rods made in the US. I've got some tidemaster inshores, premiers, an avid, a triumph and a rio santos 8 wt. (the triumph and the rio santos are made in Mexico) and all are solid depedable rods that cast well, have good power and are very sensitive. St. Croix has great customer service and warranty program and are widely available. FishUSA.com usually has good specials and also has great customer service.


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Whatever length and action that fits your needs from St. Croix and G Loomis.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I love my Star Rod Seagis'. I have a 7' 6-14lb and a 7' 8-17lb. I use them for everything. I only like split grip rods in these sizes. The new AVID line with split grips from St. Croix intrigues me. I might pickup two of those next.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Had really good luck with Falcon Medium Gulf Spin rods. Bought 2 TFO spin rods a year or so ago and have had nothing but trouble out of the guides and one even broke between the 2nd and 3rd guide from the tip. They did replace it for free, but it took quite a bit of convincing from my side. Won't buy another one.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Whatever length and action that fits your needs from St. Croix and G Loomis.


7' med light fast action spinning and casting for 1/4 oz. and under jigs, plastics, spoons, and spinnerbaits. I've got a 7' med. moderate action avid crankbait series casting rod that I use for crankbaits, suspended twitch baits, and sometime spinnerbaits. 7' med fast for 1/4 oz. and up jigs, plastics, spoons, spinnerbaits and topwater. I also use 7' med fast spinning rod when I use a cork or bait.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

St Croix best warranty out there free replacement no questions asked


----------



## kpyurewitch (Apr 3, 2014)

Star stellar lights for budget. G loomis makes several nice models. Warranty is good to you just have to ship it if it breaks.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Try shopping a smaller non box store for a rod. Those guys there are normally a wealth of knowledge when it comes to these sort of things. Plus your money spent there goes a long way.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Gloomis no longer has free replacement it's 50 to 100 dollars depending on rod I worked at strike zone fishing in melbourne dealt with this issue on a reg. Basis just my thoughts


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Try shopping a smaller non box store for a rod. Those guys there are normally a wealth of knowledge when it comes to these sort of things. Plus your money spent there goes a long way.


+1 on this. A larger percentage of your $ spent at a local stores stays in your local economy vs. a big box store.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

St Croix has the best warranty on most of the more expensive rods right now, question is how long will that last since the other manufacturers have changed theirs.

Personally I wouldn't look at any rod except a St Croix or Loomis, they are still the best when it comes to graphites.

The Shimano lines were awesome until they got rid of the lifetime warranty.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*hat did we expect when people take advantage ht on new rods*

What did we expect when people take advantage of the good faith of manufactures.

There is not a rod that lasts forever.

Damage by car doors, ceiling fans, and t-tops are not defects.

Just saying.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Great input from all, thanks. I have been fishing a 7'0", Power:medium/heavy weight, Action: fast and have been happy with that. I think I will pick up one of the new lighter weight rods and see how that feels.


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Check out the Daiwa Tatula spinning rods. I used to use Falcon Coastals until they switched from usa made blanks to imported junk on that model. I love the Tatula smaller grip and they use the same Fuji stainless guides that were on the falcon Coastals


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Ditch the big box idea. Penn Shimano and similar rod companies have a set MSRP that retailers are supposed to stick to so all the prices should be the same. If you ask for a better deal at a smaller shop you could at least talk to a manager so they could maybe hook you up. Most big box stores I have been to the staff has no real power to do much. You will also get good advice from the staff from a smaller store. Shimano now has the same warranty as Penn which is a 1 year against "manufacturers defects." Shimano, Penn, St Croix, G Loomis and similar rod companies have warranties NOT guaranties.
St Croix has the best Warranty replacement program in the biz. They even have a price set if you step on it or slam it in your tailgate. Their Premier and Tide Master series are some of the best.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Had really good luck with Falcon Medium Gulf Spin rods. Bought 2 TFO spin rods a year or so ago and have had nothing but trouble out of the guides and one even broke between the 2nd and 3rd guide from the tip. They did replace it for free, but it took quite a bit of convincing from my side. Won't buy another one.


Odd... I've been using a TFO spin rod, exclusively when I not throwing flies, for the past 2 years. I've put it through the paces and hundreds of reds, and have had zero problems. The guides are just plain old cheapies, that are on most rods in that price range (American Tackle, I believe). But, mine have held up surprisingly well. When, and if, they do break. I'll just strip all the guides, and replace with a better quality fugi or REC. It's a great blank though, and casts a unweighted soft plastic a mile.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with the feedback on TFO - I love the blank - 7'0 ML - I have a few of them however, I continue to have trouble with the guides. I have 2 TFO's that need new guides right now but I have yet to find someone to do the work at a reasonable charge. This rod is by far my favorite rod and I have a few Gloomis and other high end rods.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

For sight fishing I like the TFO tactical series drop shot spinning in 7' 3" ML and 6'9" L
http://www.tforods.com/conventional-rods/gary-loomis-tactical-series/drop-shot-rods.html#.VUNmbs6tzyo

Shimano Sustain 4000FG off eBay for over $100 under BPS (3000FG on the light rod is fun.)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Shimano-Sustain-4000-FG-4000FG-Spinning-Reel-/360578860967

Replace the SS bail bearings with ceramic from Boca Bearings and you'll never hear that grind.
http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel-bearings

The guides on the TFO can be a problem if you consistently "tweak" them when putting and taking them out of under gunnel rod holders. But TFO has sent me new guides and even new rods when I sent in the handle with no questions asked.

An 8' Star Stellar Lite is my blind casting rod for spoons, Paul Browns, and top water plugs. Longer butt section is nice when you get into bigger fish or a school of nice sized jacks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Go look at all those rods and then go to Dicks and pickup a Hurricane Calico Jack in a 7' 8-17lb IM7 spinning rod (for live bait and artificials).  If I was only live baiting, then I'd go to the 7.5ft version of that rod.  They're light, well made, very fast, very sensitive and durable.  .  Oh yea, and they're cheap at $59.  Eyes don't pop out and if you break it, it will be the kind of break that wouldn't be covered by other warranties.  Haven't had one break yet due to quality issues.

Then go buy an Okuma Epixor EF40b (the "b" is they're new durable finish) to match it up.  Again, they're light, well made, durable, great drag and as salt proof as you can get in a reel costing up to $200, but the reel is only $59.  I've had them last longer than Shimano's Stratics.

Match them up and then spool them up with Spiderwire Invisibraid 15lb with some backing.

Yes the Stellar Lite's are nice, but pricey.  Yes the GLoomis are nice but way over priced.  Yes the Falcon's are nice but not inexpensive either.  They all break the same way.  Been there, done that!

40yrs of hardcore inshore fishing experience here and I can tell you that I've been through the gammit and have gone from super cheap to super expensive.  So going full circle, I've spend time looking "*value*" which translate to - reasonably priced, good, reliable, quality spinning combos that hold up to harsh saltwater environments and conditions.  This is what I ended up with and has been cutting the mustard for years!

It feels good grabbing a couple of outfits that only cost you $140 each complete with high quality line!   

Ted

Oh btw, ALWAYS rinse your reels after use!


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a big fan of St Croix and visited their factory last year (great deals from the bargain bins). For trout I use an Avid 6'3" medium with extra fast action. Works well around my little whaler and outcast rods that are a lot longer.

However, I also second the Calico Jack series by Hurricane from Dicks. I have 3 of these in 6-12 and 8-17 line weights. Good all around rods for not much money and haven't failed me yet.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

For something under $100, Castaways are great, All Star carried at Academy is the best I've seen for the money ($50-$60), and the Hellbent rods by no. 8 tackle have been getting great reviews. The bigger names like Loomis and St Croix are nice of course, but I've seen issues with the builds of some of the Loomis rods (Greenwater in particular) that would turn me off from dropping $250 on them.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I've owned a few of the mid ranged rods over the years, and my favorite has to be the Shimano Teramar (http://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Teramar-Southeast-Spinning-Rod/product/58572/). It not only has stood the test of time, but I have used it for a variety of applications, and caught a number of sizable fish. It has great strength, action, and sensitivity. When paired with my Shimano Stradic, it is simply unstoppable.

I had a Penn Slammer, and had saltwater eat through the guides. Don't get me wrong, I love their reels, but they can keep their rods.

I also have a BPS Offshore Angler Inshore Extreme, and had an issue where the rod broke near the handle (actually it snapped in half). To their credit, BPS replaced it without question, even though it was beyond their normal warranty (not to mention I purchased said rod with a Shimano Stradic reel for a killer combo price).


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I build custom rods on top quality blanks from most all the major manufacturers excluding Loomis and Shimano. My rods start at $200 and are fully customizeable to your specs. This is the best way to buy rods and you can always get me on the phone if you have questions or problems. I have a facebook page at facebook.com/bluemuddcustoms - John West


----------

